# Whats the difference?



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the difference between ambrosia and spalded maple? I thought it was the same thing, just called a different name in a different part of the country.

Does anyone have any pictures that show the difference?


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Spalted maple:










Ambrosia Maple: 










Spalted maple comes from the wood essentially rotting. Fungi grow on dead trees and change the color. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spalting

Ambrosia maple is caused by beetles that eat their way into the wood, bringing fungus in which changes it. Typically it's striped rather than the crackling effect like spalting.

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/ambrosia-maple/


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

When I made these bowls I assumed it was spalded maple because I never heard of ambrosia maple. Which do you think this is? Or something else. There are no bug or worm holes in it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It is possible it could be both. The tree could have been infected with the beetles and after it died developed the fungus that causes the wood to be spalted.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I collected about 20 logs during the summer to cut for fire wood in the fall. Since they were all in a large pile, I'm not sure if it had been a living tree of dead or even on the ground. I only kept about 6 feet of it just to see what it would look like after turning. I do have some of the original 20 logs that never got cut, but not sure if any of the sample log is left. It may have gotten split for fire wood.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> It is possible it could be both. The tree could have been infected with the beetles and after it died developed the fungus that causes the wood to be spalted.


Steve, I agree that both can happen in the same tree but I'm not sure what you are referring to in this sentence. Spalting happens when the trees is dead but does not require beetles and ambrosia stain requires beetles but only happens when the tree is living and the sap is flowing. That's why you see the ambrosia stain as streaks going up/down from the beetle hole.

Tewitt, I think that particular piece only has ambrosia stain but I can't see the bottom clearly enough to tell whether or not it has a little spalting as well.

The two are shown clearly on my site (which is where jmartel got those pics).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> Steve, I agree that both can happen in the same tree but I'm not sure what you are referring to in this sentence. Spalting happens when the trees is dead but does not require beetles and ambrosia stain requires beetles but only happens when the tree is living and the sap is flowing. That's why you see the ambrosia stain as streaks going up/down from the beetle hole.


Be patient. I'm sure Steve will return and explain it completely.








 








.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

phinds said:


> Steve, I agree that both can happen in the same tree but I'm not sure what you are referring to in this sentence. Spalting happens when the trees is dead but does not require beetles and ambrosia stain requires beetles but only happens when the tree is living and the sap is flowing. That's why you see the ambrosia stain as streaks going up/down from the beetle hole.
> 
> Tewitt, I think that particular piece only has ambrosia stain but I can't see the bottom clearly enough to tell whether or not it has a little spalting as well.
> 
> The two are shown clearly on my site (which is where jmartel got those pics).


I meant that while the tree was living it was infected with the ambrosia beetles which made the long dark streaks and after it died got the fungus that caused spalting. It looks like both to me.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I meant that while the tree was living it was infected with the ambrosia beetles which made the long dark streaks and after it died got the fungus that caused spalting. It looks like both to me.


Ah, gotcha. It's early. Guess I just had trouble parsing your sentence :smile:


----------

